# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Forum Pissing Matches

## Reindeer

Hi all,
Now I love the banter and general conversations that can be had on the forum and long it may live.
However it seems, especially of late, that threads are being consistently hijacked by particular members with wanton rambling,personal attacks and agenda driving which I am finding a little tiresome. 
I'm very happy with the forum, how does everyone else feel?

----------


## Maca49

Come to the Sika show or Toby's shoot and meet some of the best guys I know! Forget the banter on here it is just boredom! :Wink:

----------


## 257weatherby

Got my popcorn, now just waitin for the show.........

----------


## Ryan

> Hi all,
> Now I love the banter and general conversations that can be had on the forum and long it may live.
> However it seems, especially of late, that threads are being consistently hijacked by particular members with wanton rambling,personal attacks and agenda driving which I am finding a little tiresome. 
> I'm very happy with the forum, how does everyone else feel?
> 
> Attachment 56181


I am happy with the forum too but I don't understand your reasoning behind this post because you are, I feel, only going to perpetuate the things you take umbrage with.

----------


## Pengy

@Reindeer.
I don't know which threads/posts you are talking of when it comes to personal attacks, but suffice to say that, at times, some comments may be taken out of context unless you actually know the members concerned.
Not saying it doesn't happen, but in my view, it is rare for there to be real malice. Usually a piss take going on behind the scenes

----------


## septic

I dont know what your talking about, anyone got 270 brass? I'm getting short for the upcomeing shoot.

----------


## Ryan

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post518530

----------


## stretch

There's a few members that I wouldn't miss if they weren't members anymore. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## SiB

I agree that it's not in our own interests to be seen "swiping" at one another on a public forum. 

Equally I agree that good natured banter between well established forum-buddies might, when seen out of context, confuse those who are unaware of the depth and strength of the forum friendships many forum members enjoy. 

I find myself checking in most days-just to see the latest banter, and have laughed, and frowned in various degrees

What I'm saying is; as long as we all ensure the focus is forwards, fun and flippant where appropriate, and serious when not, I think we're doing a good job. 

My 2c worth and I up that with one chewed pencil

----------


## Ricochet

@ Reindeer, It's a shame you feel like that, but personally I would hate to see any heavy policing being enforced more than anything. I like this place because it's so free & friendly. I haven't struck or noticed the issues you refer too.

----------


## Sidney

Heres what I feel... whatever obsessive compusive disorder you suffer from that compels you to read/comment on/instruct others on how they should communicate needs some form of treatment.

As somebody recently said to me... "people have the right to live their lives badly" its not your job to tell them how they should communicate and in this situation its not compulsary for you to be involved..  so don't be..

There are plenty of other threads that may suit you more...

----------


## Reindeer

> Come to the Sika show or Toby's shoot and meet some of the best guys I know! Forget the banter on here it is just boredom!


Was the intention, Have wife's roller derby on Saturday and grading on Sunday  :Oh Noes:  and we are hosting national golf tournament at same time as Toby shoot.
I know excuses but it is what it is.
I am looking forward to the bygone era shoot going ahead.

----------


## Dougie

Log out for a while and go hunting, works for me. Usually 3-4months does it. Then I'm back because I need something..then I end up visiting the dog section out of boredom and the cycle starts again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Was the intention, Have wife's roller derby on Saturday and grading on Sunday  and we are hosting national golf tournament at same time as Toby shoot.
> I know excuses but it is what it is.
> I am looking forward to the bygone era shoot going ahead.


I think you need to realise many of these members actually know each other really well, the Sika show get together, I think,is in its third year and the same core will be there this weekend with wuite a few new guys, once you personally know these guys you can better judge them and understand their rants and bullshit a little better. At the heart of it is still, hunting and shooting in its many forms, chill out and enjoy and make a point of meeting a few.

----------


## Maca49

> Log out for a while and go hunting, works for me. Usually 3-4months does it. Then I'm back because I need something..then I end up visiting the dog section out of boredom and the cycle starts again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've noticed that! You going to the Sika show?

----------


## Rushy

> I've noticed that! You going to the Sika show?


Are you trying to two time me Maca?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## stumpy

i think the piss takes are easy to spot ..... but as is always the way , how you read the written word and the tone you use in your head may sometimes may make you think its been written with malice , I like to chuck one liners in sometimes , because to me it looks like (as I read it ) that some of you are having a go , there will always be differing opinions on everything ... and some peoples literacy skills are questionable as fuck .... I try to take most things with a grain of salt , but I don't have ocd like Sydney wrote , but sometimes I feel compelled to jump in and have my 2c worth .... like now . 
cheers

----------


## Rushy

I reserve the right to take the piss, ridicule and make personal remarks against myself, old farts and short people who can't estimate distance or who have webbed feet.  Oh and any others as the feeling that I need to do so overwhelms me.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Sidney

> i think the piss takes are easy to spot ..... but as is always the way , how you read the written word and the tone you use in your head may sometimes may make you think its been written with malice , I like to chuck one liners in sometimes , because to me it looks like (as I read it ) that some of you are having a go , there will always be differing opinions on everything ... and some peoples literacy skills are questionable as fuck .... I try to take most things with a grain of salt , but I don't have ocd like Sydney wrote , but sometimes I feel compelled to jump in and have my 2c worth .... like now . 
> cheers


everybody's on the scale stumpy.....   :Grin:

----------


## HNTMAD

What is the sika show. Would my first bush stalked win anything?? Best time down here to go hunting as alot are at sika show.

Hamish




Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> What is the sika show. Would my first bush stalked win anything?? Best time down here to go hunting as alot are at sika show.
> 
> Hamish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Mate id say you'll clean up with that one.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> Mate id say you'll clean up with that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Was taking the piss, after all isn't that was this thread is for?? 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## 308

Just block certain members and your life will be full of joy

Also avoid the dog section

The problem is not people that you can actually have a back-and-forth argument with, the problem is idealogues who don't listen and are total fuckwits as a result of that fact. Like golfers and people who wear crocs, they are best avoided

----------


## Gapped axe

> i think the piss takes are easy to spot ..... but as is always the way , how you read the written word and the tone you use in your head may sometimes may make you think its been written with malice , I like to chuck one liners in sometimes , because to me it looks like (as I read it ) that some of you are having a go , there will always be differing opinions on everything ... and some peoples literacy skills are questionable as fuck .... I try to take most things with a grain of salt , but I don't have ocd like Sydney wrote , but sometimes I feel compelled to jump in and have my 2c worth .... like now . 
> cheers


Feel free to Hop in at any time :Thumbsup:

----------


## Steve123

Is this pissing contest for distance or height? Maybe volume? FFS stop whining, if a certain members posts piss you off just skip them, no one forcing you to read it.

----------


## sako75

Thats the way I see it. If someone want to make out they have the biggest dick or can piss the furthest they can for anyone who wants to listen. I'm not here to suck cock and will go where the "normal" people are

  @308 lay off the crocs. At 630am yesterday this girl is ready to roll and will cap your ass

----------


## Gibo

I try my hardest to offend some members and probably offend others without even trying  :Grin:

----------


## stumpy

> Feel free to Hop in at any time


oh so funny ...... im sure I can set off your station alarm remotely ...... repeatedly ....... whenever I feel the urge :Grin:

----------


## ONYVA

[QUOTE=HNTMAD;518581]What is the sika show. Would my first bush stalked win anything?? Best time down here to go hunting as alot are at sika show.

Hamish


[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/2016...7a0f9211ce.jpg[/

It would be a winner at the bbq

----------


## Maca49

> Just block certain members and your life will be full of joy
> 
> Also avoid the dog section
> 
> The problem is not people that you can actually have a back-and-forth argument with, the problem is idealogues who don't listen and are total fuckwits as a result of that fact. Like golfers and people who wear crocs, they are best avoided


Hahahahahahah FFS!!! The dog section @EeeBees HELP!!!

----------


## Maca49

> I try my hardest to offend some members and probably offend others without even trying


The only good thing about you is your WIT :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Are you trying to two time me Maca?  Ha ha ha ha


Geeze you or @Dougie huh, mate you must thing you've got bells on??

----------


## Gibo

> The only good thing about you is your WIT


The only good thing about you is....oh wait.....nothing  :Psmiley:

----------


## Reindeer

:Thumbsup: 
Keep it up fellas, Im sure if some of you knew me we'd have a ball. As a tradie and now working on a fire station you need to be able to take the piss as well as get your fair share back. Im not moaning just wanted to see what other thought.

----------


## stumpy

what station?

----------


## Reindeer

Some call it Fong-a-nui

we like to call it wanganui  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Keep it up fellas, Im sure if some of you knew me we'd have a ball. As a tradie and now working on a fire station you need to be able to take the piss as well as get your fair share back. Im not moaning just wanted to see what other thought.
> 
> Attachment 56193


Be down there chasing more Fallow in November, I could light a fire and meet you there??

----------


## Maca49

> The only good thing about you is....oh wait.....nothing


Shit that hurt!! :ORLY:

----------


## Pengy

> Shit that hurt!!


It cant have hurt.....no sense, no feelings  :Psmiley:

----------


## Kudu

> Hi all,
> Now I love the banter and general conversations that can be had on the forum and long it may live.
> However it seems, especially of late, that threads are being consistently hijacked by particular members with wanton rambling,personal attacks and agenda driving which I am finding a little tiresome. 
> I'm very happy with the forum, how does everyone else feel?
> 
> Attachment 56181


I can't say that I have ever seen any personal attacks or negativity. Am I visiting the wrong sections or somehting? BTW .270's suck and Aucklands a sh*thole..................

----------


## oraki

> I can't say that I have ever seen any personal attacks or negativity. Am I visiting the wrong sections or somehting? BTW .270's suck and Aucklands a sh*thole..................


Just because I'm small, it doesn't mean my small feelings can't get hurt. 
Just because I'm small, and shoot with a twenty seven oh, doesn't mean I have 'small person syndrome'
Just because I'm small.......arh,feck it
270s rule, little people will oneday conquer,my Dad is bigger than your Dad,......and Aucklands a shizpit

----------


## Pengy

Funny as. The OP `complained` that threads were going off topic... :Grin:

----------


## .22-250 everything

> Just block certain members and your life will be full of joy
> 
> Also avoid the dog section
> 
> The problem is not people that you can actually have a back-and-forth argument with, the problem is idealogues who don't listen and are total fuckwits as a result of that fact. Like golfers and people who wear crocs, they are best avoided


Hey fucker I golf... just not very well. And with lots of beer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidney

Yeah who says you can't wear crocs playing golf?

----------


## Maca49

You must be older than me if your playing golf! Ive decided it will become my main game once I turn 90 as I have more interesting things to do at present!! :Grin:

----------


## sako75

There is a course that would suit you at the bottom of 11th Ave in Memorial Park
(Note - this is not a personal attack)

----------


## .22-250 everything

I play in a Wednesday night summer beer league. It's a great time. And any charity tournaments in the area

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk

----------


## tommygun

They say a golf course is a perfect waste of a rifle range.

----------


## HNTMAD

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> Thats the way I see it. If someone want to make out they have the biggest dick or can piss the furthest they can for anyone who wants to listen. I'm not here to suck cock and will go where the "normal" people are
> 
>   @308 lay off the crocs. At 630am yesterday this girl is ready to roll and will cap your ass
> 
> Attachment 56192


Is that a AR beside the couch...??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 308

Golf is wrong

Deep in your dark little heart, you know it's true.

----------


## Pauli

> They say a golf course is a perfect waste of a rifle range.


Heresy! Hang that person.

----------


## tommygun

Not much of a contest really: "I can hit a golf ball 300 metres" vs "I can hit a golf ball FROM 300 metres"
=)

----------


## Lentil

> You must be older than me if your playing golf! Ive decided it will become my main game once I turn 90 as I have more interesting things to do at present!!


I thought you were going fishing next year?

----------


## sneeze

Wasn't aware the forum could piss anything let alone matches. I guess it could be usefull in the right circumstance.





Edit , Na im wrong , Im sure its pissed at least a few people off.

----------


## timattalon

> Not much of a contest really: "I can hit a golf ball 300 metres" vs "I can hit a golf ball FROM 300 metres"
> =)


We used to play a game when we were younger called golf with rifles. The idea was to be the person who could tee off a golf ball and then hit it with a single round from their rifle. Furthest shot bal wins. Tactics were more important than it sounds....Do you smack out a 200yd drive and hope you can hit it or take the safe one and hit it close enough that you know you can hit it and hope everyone else misses their shot.......

Great fun, ideal for informal competitions....

----------


## EeeBees

> Hahahahahahah FFS!!! The dog section @EeeBees HELP!!!


Avoid the dog section...oh that isn't fair...man's best friend and all... :Grin:  :Grin:   I think of dog people not as bigoted one eyed wowzers but people who are passionate about their chosen canine breed...even those with bitzers... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## tommygun

> We used to play a game when we were younger called golf with rifles. The idea was to be the person who could tee off a golf ball and then hit it with a single round from their rifle. Furthest shot bal wins. Tactics were more important than it sounds....Do you smack out a 200yd drive and hope you can hit it or take the safe one and hit it close enough that you know you can hit it and hope everyone else misses their shot.......
> 
> Great fun, ideal for informal competitions....


We had a 300 metre egg shoot at the range a while back. Unfortunately I was working but a few guys hit multiple eggs. And they were from a chicken, not an ostrich, before anyone asks =)

----------


## tommygun

Also:

----------


## Sideshow

Thought we had gotten rid of James Scully? :O O: 
Think that was the last one I've seen on here with a personal attack and look what happened to him....wait what did happen to him?
Oh that's right he left....
Mind you I've not yet really visited the dog section :Thumbsup:

----------


## 308



----------


## smidey

> Just block certain members and your life will be full of joy
> 
> Also avoid the dog section
> 
> The problem is not people that you can actually have a back-and-forth argument with, the problem is idealogues who don't listen and are total fuckwits as a result of that fact. Like golfers and people who wear crocs, they are best avoided


I'm in deep shit, may as well have aids cause I play golf and wear crocs. Not at the same time although I may try that this summer.
Right, what were we talking about again?

Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

Oh yeah, I have a choice to be offended by all sorts of shit. I choose not to be so life is pretty fucken sweet and when a pissing competition starts I find it quite a good spectator sport  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Pengy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceS_jkKjIgo

----------


## R93

Thanks pengy. Been looking for that skit for ages.
It is just so relevant these days.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I just came across this thread and read it in its entirety. You're all wrong. And im better than all of you.

----------


## sako75

> I just came across this thread and read it in its entirety. You're all wrong. And im better than all of you.


Have you told that to your cows lately

----------


## oraki

I think it would be a brave man, woman or child to try and take the crown off @Dundee. No one anywhere has a bigger, more badarsed,lethal, long range rig like that 22 of his. It'll be safe to say it should be put in a museum when he passes, so that it never ever ends up in the wrong hands

----------


## BRADS

> I think it would be a brave man, woman or child to try and take the crown off @Dundee. No one anywhere has a bigger, more badarsed,lethal, long range rig like that 22 of his. It'll be safe to say it should be put in a museum when he passes, so that it never ever ends up in the wrong hands


Along with the infamous adds 120 meters range finder.... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> I just came across this thread and read it in its entirety. You're all wrong. And im better than all of you.


Oh its that feckn 270 thing right there....isnt it  


Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I think it would be a brave man, woman or child to try and take the crown off @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=198" target="_blank">Dundee</a></u>. No one anywhere has a bigger, more badarsed,lethal, long range rig like that 22 of his. It'll be safe to say it should be put in a museum when he passes, so that it never ever ends up in the wrong hands


I try my hardest to piss pests off :Grin: 
https://youtu.be/7j7R2_wcfYE

----------


## Gibo

> I try my hardest to piss pests off
> https://youtu.be/7j7R2_wcfYE


Fuck I must need glasses, couldn't see a bloody thing

----------


## matto1234

> I try my hardest to piss pests off
> https://youtu.be/7j7R2_wcfYE


Stop playing with yourself while filming maybe?

----------


## Marty Henry

> To translate for those drunk, stupid or too old to see the  screen properly, I am taking the piss. I'm taking the piss out of all of you and myself. 
> 
> I think its nigh on a miracle this many ornary independent minded hunter types from every walk of life argue as little as they do. This place has an absolutely minimal number of handbag duels compared with other forums. 
> 
> Pats on the back all round


Thats the ticket , if you cant laugh at yourself you may well be missing the joke of the century.

----------


## tommygun

> To translate for those drunk, stupid or too old to see the screen properly, I am taking the piss. I'm taking the piss out of all of you and myself. 
> 
> I think its nigh on a miracle this many ornary independent minded hunter types from every walk of life argue as little as they do. This place has an absolutely minimal number of handbag duels compared with other forums. 
> 
> Pats on the back all round


I dunno, handbag duels sound like a lot of fun =)

----------


## Sideshow

Don't know about fun have you seen how much junk they store in those things?!
They have every thing in there that's of little to know use as they can never find it anyway!
Plus they usually weigh a bloody ton and then wonder why they have bad posture  :O O: 
So getting hit by one would be rather painful. I'm staying in bed for that dawn encounter. 
 :XD:

----------


## dogmatix

> Hi all,
> Now I love the banter and general conversations that can be had on the forum and long it may live.
> However it seems, especially of late, that threads are being consistently hijacked by particular members with wanton rambling,personal attacks and agenda driving which I am finding a little tiresome. 
> I'm very happy with the forum, how does everyone else feel?


Nah this place has nothing on the 1080 and dog training threads on the FnH forum.
I enjoy the relative peace and quiet and lack of politics here.

Enjoy!

----------


## andyanimal31

> Just block certain members and your life will be full of joy
> 
> Also avoid the dog section
> 
> The problem is not people that you can actually have a back-and-forth argument with, the problem is idealogues who don't listen and are total fuckwits as a result of that fact. Like golfers and people who wear crocs, they are best avoided


fuck you I love my camo  crocs! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 308



----------


## Pointer

As  @Gibo once said, it's always the AR kids  :Grin:  (says the dog guy)

----------


## Rushy

> As  @Gibo once said, it's always the AR kids  (says the dog guy)


Imagine how internally conflicted you would be if you were a bipolar who was a dog guy and whose alter ego was an AR kid Pointer.  You could never stop arguing with yourself and neither of you would let the other one win.

----------


## Pointer

Someones going to either get shot or bitten!

Internet arguments are a funny thing aren't they Rushy. We have the collective sum of human intellect and reasoning, translatable into any language you like at our immediate disposal, and we use it to argue about gun politics and dogs.

----------


## mikee

> Someones going to either get shot or bitten!
> 
> Internet arguments are a funny thing aren't they Rushy. We have the collective sum of human intellect and reasoning, translatable into any language you like at our immediate disposal, and we use it to argue about gun politics and dogs.


Well is here anything else worth arguing over??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well is here anything else worth arguing over??


Comercial/Recreational quota splits.

----------


## Micky Duck

yip I'm another who frequents both pubs...this one is more fun and civil........and Ive learnt to stay out of the dog section most of the time.
pooh seventies rule..
and crocs are perfectly acceptable foot wear as long as you aren't wearing farmfleck woolie socks under them.

----------


## Maca49

> Comercial/Recreational quota splits.


Only if you eat fish? :Have A Nice Day:

----------

